# Is Hoyt Katera a good bow for a novice?



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* wffjr1. Have fun here.


----------



## axeforce6

I would reccomend something easier to shoot my friend. I had a friend that had one and it was a good bow just hard for him to shoot and he has been shooting for around ten years, so for a first bow ii don't reccomind it at all. He bought a maxxis 31 and love it. So if your caught up on Hoyt try that or one of the hawk series bows. If your just wanting to start with a good bow the try the bowmaddness xs or the brute. I would try to stay in the 7-8in brace height area. And prolly get a 50-60 pounder to until your shooting comfortably and believe your ready. It all boils down to how well the bow fits u but first u have to start shooting first to see what u really like. Check out some bowtechs g5's and parkers too. They all offer a great beginner bow that has a great price. 
Good luck!


----------



## Richard_W

My first bow was a parker buck hunter 50-60 lb.And i still own and use it to this day for hunting 3-d target's and paper target.Parker for me is local.They based in Va.They also offer a grow as you go program check with your local bow shop for more info or check out parkerbows.com.I also like the hoyt's but there very pricey.Ihave a Hoyt 38 Ultra and yes it's a gr8 bow.But I found that once Hoyt stop's makein some bow's the so called LIFE TIME WARRNTY went out with it.And getting part's for older hoyt's ummm yeah right if there not makein the bow anymore well no more parts.Dont limit your choice's look around and try different bow Martin,Pse,Parker,Hoyt,Bowtech etc there's lots to look at.I myself for my first bow went with the parker combo which came with peep sight wisker biscut and quiver.Any way thats my 2 cent's good luck


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------

